# DIY haircolor tip



## vraiblonde

Don't buy the crap at the drugstore.  Go to Sally's and get a Wella Color Charm color and developer/activator.  It lasts a lot longer and is less expensive, plus you get a ton more color choices than at the drugstore.  If you're just covering grey and want to match your natural haircolor, this is the best way to go.

I went red a few weeks ago and it faded into light golden brown within two shampoos.  So I got the red Color Charm demi-permanent and activator from Sally's and the color is still vivid and hanging in there for two weeks now.  Once I'm sure I want it to stay red, I'll go with a permanent color.

If anyone's interested, let me know and I'll post instructions on what you need and how to mix it.  Not sure how many of you are haircolor junkies like I am.


----------



## Pete

noted


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Don't buy the crap at the drugstore.


Any person with half a brain would know this.


----------



## pixiegirl

I'm too skeerd to do it myself.


----------



## justbeachy

Pete said:
			
		

> noted


Petes gonna dye his hair red now?


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Any person with half a brain would know this.


I was a drugstore haircolor person until just two weeks ago    And they sell a ton of it, so SOMEONE must be buying it.

Another  for good measure.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Don't buy the crap at the drugstore.  Go to Sally's and get a Wella Color Charm color and developer/activator.



I've been doing this for years.  I love the colors that wella has available.  Also, use a #10 developer unless you want to lift color.  The higher your number, the more color it takes away.


----------



## Pete

justbeachy said:
			
		

> Petes gonna dye his hair red now?


I might, I am tired of blond.  

What do you think chics?  Pete as a redhead?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I was a drugstore haircolor person until just two weeks ago    And they sell a ton of it, so SOMEONE must be buying it.
> 
> Another  for good measure.


  I used to use crappy coloring years ago, too.  Then I got tired of spots and stringy hair.  Blah!


----------



## vraiblonde

Plus, Miss Smartypants Chasey, I didn't realize I could buy haircolor at Sally's.  I assumed I needed a cosmetology license to buy chemical treatments, and mine expired years ago.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Plus, Miss Smartypants Chasey, I didn't realize I could buy haircolor at Sally's.  I assumed I needed a cosmetology license to buy chemical treatments, and mine expired years ago.


Nope, anyone can buy them.  However, you get a discount if you use your license.  I used to borrow my friends and would get 25% off products.


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> I've been doing this for years.


See?  You might have told a sistah.  And here I've been using Clairol crap for all these years.


----------



## justbeachy

Pete said:
			
		

> I might, I am tired of blonde.
> 
> What do you think chics?  Pete as a redhead?


fixed


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> : I use the OTC box stuff and it always ends up fading into the same "golden brown" look.


You've already stripped your hair.  Color has nothing to hold onto now.  Thus, the fading you're experiencing.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> See?  You might have told a sistah.  And here I've been using Clairol crap for all these years.




I've posted it on numerous occasions.  Can I help it if you iggy me?


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> Also, use a #10 developer unless you want to lift color.


I used an activator because I went demi-permanent.  When I go permanent, I'll use 20 volume developer because it will make the red more true, since I'm actually changing my haircolor.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> It might work... it's been done before...:shrug:
> 
> <img src="http://www.americanhistory.si.edu/dynamic/images/press/image_2_149.jpg">
> 
> 
> So now what do I do now that my hair is 'stripped'...


I'm sure there's something out there you could use on your hair to restore its follicle.  Hair that has not been processed/colored is stronger, and is sponge-like.  After your hair has been color-treated time after time after time, it gets week, and the "sponge" is no longer in your hair.  I have a hard time coloring my hair because I've already damaged it.  And when I do, the color doesn't stay as long.  The best thing I was able to do was let my hair grow out completely.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I used an activator because I went demi-permanent.  When I go permanent, I'll use 20 volume developer because it will make the red more true, since I'm actually changing my haircolor.




I'd recommend the 10.  Gurl uses 10 and gets excellent results with red.  Do a strand test.  Use 10 with one, 20 with the other.  10 is also kinder to your hair.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> So now what do I do now that my hair is 'stripped'...




Do what you're reading about.  You can only work with what you have, right?  Eventually it will all trim out.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You've already stripped your hair.


Kwillia, what have you done to "strip" your hair?


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> I want you to post more info... I am ready to do something different. I don't have gray so I don't color for coverage. I color to give texture and highlight to my natural dark brown. I use the OTC box stuff and it always ends up fading into the same "golden brown" look. I will go to Sally's today and pick up something.
> 
> *Where is Sally's*...



In San Souci....Near Fashion Bug.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Kwillia, what have you done to "strip" your hair?



She uses off the shelf color...they all use #20 developer.


----------



## pixiegirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Kwillia, what have you done to "strip" your hair?



  Don't argue w/ Chasey she is a professional ya know.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Kwillia, what have you done to "strip" your hair?


Any color processing will open the hair shaft.  There are hair repair systems that restore PH and balance the hair shaft, I just don't know what they are.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Kwillia, what have you done to "strip" your hair?


The only thing I ever do is use a OTC box permanent color and then I'll hit the highlight areas with some blonde highlight streaks which on my dark hair are more coppery which is the look I'm going for. I do this once ever 8-12 weeks. Chasey said I 'stipped' it by doing this...:shrug: I'm ready for a cut and color now... as in today... so I'll stop by Sally's and pick something up rather than go the normal Clariol route. Where is Sally's...


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> Where is Sally's...



San Souci, next to Fashion Bug.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm sure there's something out there you could use on your hair to restore its follicle.


What happens is that the cuticles are all fanned out, not flat against the shaft like healthy hair.  I could give you the whole chemistry lesson   but basically it's that the color is supposed to absorb into the cortex of the hair, then a conditioning treatment makes the cuticle lay down flat to seal the color.

Kwill, if your hair is that damaged, Sally's has some treatment stuff that you can use to condition your hair first, then use it after your haircolor treatment to force the cuticle to lie flat again.  I don't know any of the brand names, but ask the Sally's gal and she'll know what you need.


----------



## Pandora

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Plus, Miss Smartypants Chasey, I didn't realize I could buy haircolor at Sally's.  I assumed I needed a cosmetology license to buy chemical treatments, and mine expired years ago.





And you would be correct in that assumption because in several states you do have to be licensed to buy. It just so happens that in Maryland you do not now but there was a time you did have to be.  

My mother had a cosmetology license and we went into PA once and she bought hair color.  At that point, she was expired.  She rattled off her number, they wrote it down and never checked.  I'd venture to say with computers today, you'd never get away with that.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Kwill, if your hair is that damaged, Sally's has some treatment stuff that you can use to condition your hair first, then use it after your haircolor treatment to force the cuticle to lie flat again.  I don't know any of the brand names, but ask the Sally's gal and she'll know what you need.


Maybe I'm mistaken, but can't you put a deep conditioner on top of the color processing to help the shaft?


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Kwill, if your hair is that damaged, Sally's has some treatment stuff that you can use to condition your hair first, then use it after your haircolor treatment to force the cuticle to lie flat again.  I don't know any of the brand names, but ask the Sally's gal and she'll know what you need.


My hair is not in bad shape. I condition with high end conditioners frequently. I will ask the Sally pros what I need.  

I know Elaine has mentioned Sally's quite a few times, but I always end up at home and it seems it's always spur of the moment when I decide to do something to my hair so I never remember Sally's. It just so happens the timing on this thread is perfect for try something new this time around.


----------



## Christy

Pete said:
			
		

> I might, I am tired of blond.
> 
> What do you think chics? Pete as a redhead?


We can do it together.  

I've been wanting to try out being a redhead.  Just never had the nerve.  I fear really hosing up a head of perfectly good blonde hair.


----------



## virgovictoria

Can I just say, you all make me want to be bald, wear dirty clothes, forget about makeup, get fat and feed my dogs doritoes!


----------



## virgovictoria

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Can I just say, you all make me want to be bald, wear dirty clothes, forget about makeup, get fat and feed my dogs doritoes!


That is, these threads!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> That is, these threads!!!


Are you feeling okay?


----------



## Pandora

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Are you feeling okay?





Sometimes, you just gotta take a break.   

VV


----------



## Christy

Pandora said:
			
		

> And you would be correct in that assumption because in several states you do have to be licensed to buy. It just so happens that in Maryland you do not now but there was a time you did have to be.
> 
> My mother had a cosmetology license and we went into PA once and she bought hair color. At that point, she was expired. She rattled off her number, they wrote it down and never checked. I'd venture to say with computers today, you'd never get away with that.


I wonder if unlicensed cosmotologists from out of state have a black market hair color running gig going?    If not, I think I may have found a new part time job.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> then I'll hit the highlight areas with some blonde highlight streaks which on my dark hair are more coppery


That's what's caused the damage, then, not the haircolor itself.

If you're staying in the same color range, I'd go with a demi-permanent color and activator.  This deposits color on the outside of the hair shaft, rather than opening the cuticle to stain the cortex.  It's a lot gentler on your hair.

By the time I get this done and posted, someone will have beaten me to it    but here goes:

Get a Wella *demi-permanent* hair color in the shade closest to your own.  Demi-permanent will not lighten your hair - it only deposits color.  So disregard the rest of this if you're looking to go lighter.

Your color choices will be arranged by the following color base:
N = neutral
R = red
G = gold
A = ash
V = violet

Don't get something marked G if you don't want gold tones, etc, etc.

Numbers will go from 1 to 10, 1 being black and 10 being pale blonde.  Don't go by the swatch because that's synthetic hair and not necessarily what you will end up with.

So, say, if you wanted a medium brown with no golden or red tones, you'd choose something that said 4N or 4A (for ashy tones).  I'd pick the N, myself, because ash sometimes gives hair a gray cast.

You'll also need a bottle of activator or 10 volume developer.  Any brand will do, but Wella is a good one.

In addition, buy an application bottle for $1 or so to mix and apply.

Mix the color at a 1:2 ratio - 1 part color, 2 parts activator.  The color comes in 2 oz. tubes, so mix a whole tube with 4 oz or activator.  Then just apply like normal, starting with the back of your head, underneath to top layer.

Time it for 20 minutes, then rinse well and apply your conditioner - NOT your regular conditioner, but one formulated for after coloring so it will make your cuticle lie flat and hold the color.

Ladies?  Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## morganj614

Christy said:
			
		

> We can do it together.
> 
> I've been wanting to try out being a redhead.  Just never had the nerve.  I fear really hosing up a head of perfectly good blonde hair.



How dark do you want to go? I always thought of you as blonde but Pete as a strawberry blonde. I can do both of your heads at once  I'll set up shop in your kitchen


----------



## Christy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> How dark do you want to go? I always thought of you as blonde but Pete as a strawberry blonde. I can do both of your heads at once  I'll set up shop in your kitchen


I was born with red hair.  Well, I should say carrot juice orange.   I still have red in my hair, but you don't notice it as much since I get it highlighted with blonde.


----------



## otter

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I always thought of you as blonde but Pete as a strawberry blonde. I can do both of you



 Pete will like that, I think


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Plus, Miss Smartypants Chasey, I didn't realize I could buy haircolor at Sally's.  I assumed I needed a cosmetology license to buy chemical treatments, and mine expired years ago.


You should sell Chasey a controlled forum so she can mete out all of her cosmetlology knowledge without fear of discontent or non-believers..


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm mistaken, but can't you put a deep conditioner on top of the color processing to help the shaft?


  She said SHAFT!!!


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> Pete will like that, I think


----------



## morganj614

otter said:
			
		

> Pete will like that, I think



 ya think?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> You should sell Chasey a controlled forum so she can mete out all of her cosmetlology knowledge without fear of discontent or non-believers..


  I know someone who's been a licensed cosmetologist for 20 plus years.  I don't pull information out of my azz.


----------



## filhermore slim

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I don't pull information out of my azz.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Let's see what TWL's_Wife thinks - she went to cosmetology school. :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I know someone who's been a licensed cosmetologist for 20 plus years.  I don't pull information out of my azz.


I know a gynecologist..


need an exam!??


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> I know a gynecologist..
> 
> 
> need an exam!??


No, thanks.  I had my annual in September.  Ask me again in a few months.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I don't pull information out of my azz.



Just beads, right?


----------



## itsbob

I also know a Proctologist, but all his friends think he's just a pain in the azz


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Let's see what TWL's_Wife thinks



Let's not.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> Just beads, right?


Thanks, now everyone knows.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Thanks, now everyone knows.



Sorry.  I thought it was common knowledge.


----------



## Christy

itsbob said:
			
		

> She said SHAFT!!!


Read back. She said it TWICE.    ottymouth:


----------



## RoseRed

itsbob said:
			
		

> She said SHAFT!!!


Who's the black private dick 
That's a sex machine to all the chicks? 
SHAFT! 
Ya damn right! 

Who is the man that would risk his neck 
For his brother man? 
SHAFT! 
Can you dig it? 

Who's the cat that won't cop out 
When there's danger all about? 
SHAFT! 
Right On! 

They say this cat Shaft is a bad mother
SHUT YOUR MOUTH! 
I'm talkin' 'bout Shaft. 
THEN WE CAN DIG IT! 

He's a complicated man 
But no one understands him but his woman
JOHN SHAFT!


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I know someone who's been a licensed cosmetologist for 20 plus years.  I don't pull information out of my azz.



  She's not only the Hair Club president, she's also a client!


----------



## RoseRed

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> She's not only the Hair Club president, she's also a client!


----------



## Pandora

Christy said:
			
		

> I wonder if unlicensed cosmotologists from out of state have a black market hair color running gig going?    If not, I think I may have found a new part time job.



I think most states have legalized it now, could you imagine getting locked-up for illegally possessing hair color?  

But officer, I really just wanted to be a blonde.   

It was fun having a mom that use to do hair.  I've had my hair every color except jet black.  I even sported a green do once.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pandora said:
			
		

> It was fun having a mom that use to do hair.  I've had my hair every color except jet black.  I even sported a green do once.


Bebe Mama plays Barbie Beauty Center with the girls all the time - that's how Em got the banana yellow, then pink that we spent $150 having corrected.  

I don't futz with their haircolor, but I've given Kyle several perms.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Bebe Mama plays Barbie Beauty Center with the girls all the time - that's how Em got the banana yellow, then pink that we spent $150 having corrected.
> 
> I don't futz with their haircolor, but I've given Kyle several perms.



I am to much of a chicken to try and do my own.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am to much of a chicken to try and do my own.


Going lighter is risky.  Trust me.  I know.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> Going lighter is risky.  Trust me.  I know.



I don't go much lighter, but I am still a big chicken.  I'll pay the professional to take care of my locks.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I don't go much lighter, but I am still a big chicken.  I'll pay the professional to take care of my locks.




One of these days I'll dig out the one pic I have of my disaster and post it.  You can even tell that I've been crying.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> One of these days I'll dig out the one pic I have of my disaster and post it.  You can even tell that I've been crying.



You can show me in person.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You can show me in person.


dang, did I post that in public.  grrr...got my forums mixed up.


----------



## Pandora

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am to much of a chicken to try and do my own.




I'm way too brave, and I don't always think that is a good thing.


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> One of these days I'll dig out the one pic I have of my disaster and post it.  You can even tell that I've been crying.


If you do, I'll dig out the pic of when my cosmetology classmates dyed my hair fuchsia.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> If you do, I'll dig out the pic of when my cosmetology classmates dyed my hair fuchsia.


You're on!  I'll let ya' know when I find the pic, but I ain't postin' it on the public forums.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> dang, did I post that in public.  grrr...got my forums mixed up.



I guess I missed it...


----------



## kwillia

I just colored my mom's hair and it turned out the bestest it has ever turned out before. She chose Ion's neutral medium brown. We went with a permanent color and a 20 developer because she has stubborngray she needs to cover. It turned out perfect! It is a natural brown with shiny brown highlights, no hints of red or yellow like some dyes leave. I hooked her up with Ion color protection shampoo and conditioner so she should look wonderful for many weeks to come. 

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Sally's!


----------



## Nickel

I've had a few premature grays for the past few years, and by keeping my hair lighter I didn't really have to keep on top of them.  I had my hair colored back to my natural dark brown, thinking that now I won't have to worry about the touching up of the roots.  Wrong.  The grays, while still few and far between, are more noticable against dark brown.  So I think I'll take the Sally's route, rather than the alternatives, which seem to be spending $80 all the time to get it done professionally or frying it with drugstore hair color.  What should I use?  A semi-permanant?  Would I get a 10 developer for that?


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> I've had a few premature grays for the past few years, and by keeping my hair lighter I didn't really have to keep on top of them.  I had my hair colored back to my natural dark brown, thinking that now I won't have to worry about the touching up of the roots.  Wrong.  The grays, while still few and far between, are more noticable against dark brown.  So I think I'll take the Sally's route, rather than the alternatives, which seem to be spending $80 all the time to get it done professionally or frying it with drugstore hair color.  What should I use?  A semi-permanant?  Would I get a 10 developer for that?


Everything I read says if you want to cover gray, you will want a permanent color and a 20 developer.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> Everything I read says if you want to cover gray, you will want a permanent color and a 20 developer.


 Screw that.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> Screw that.


Why? I don't have gray (yet) but when I color my hair, I use permanent and a 20 developer and it does not damage my hair. If you want to keep your hair strong, thick and protected... Ion conditioner rocks.

My mom's hair looks and feels awesome.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> Why? I don't have gray (yet) but when I color my hair, I use permanent and a 20 developer and it does not damage my hair. If you want to keep your hair strong, thick and protected... Ion conditioner rocks.
> 
> My mom's hair looks and feels awesome.


 My hair tends to be very dry, and I use high end conditioners and do the deep conditioning periodically. I probably don't drink enough water.  Either way, I just don't want to totally fry my hair.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> My hair tends to be very dry, and I use high end conditioners and do the deep conditioning periodically. I probably don't drink enough water.  Either way, I just don't want to totally fry my hair.


Gray will make you look distinguished...


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> Gray will make you look distinguished...


 Or bald.  I just pluck them out whenever I find them.   My hair's real thick anyways, I probably have another five years of plucking without consequence.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> BTW... give Ion repair conditioner a try.


 I bought a couple of the little packets of some of their stuff and also a tube of the repair conditioner.  I'll start using it every day to see how it works out.  I've also, as of last week, stopped heat styling my hair.  No more straightening, at least until it starts getting cold outside again.  I'm hoping that will help too.


----------



## crabcake

Can someone give me the "for dummies" version for going the Sally's DIY route for hair coloring? What's the 10 and 20 developer stuff? Is it as simple as picking a color, getting the developer, mixing the two and slapping it on? :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Can someone give me the "for dummies" version for going the Sally's DIY route for hair coloring? What's the 10 and 20 developer stuff? Is it as simple as picking a color, getting the developer, mixing the two and slapping it on? :shrug:


 From what I gather from Vrai's step by step instructions, it sounds like it.


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> Can someone give me the "for dummies" version for going the Sally's DIY route for hair coloring? What's the 10 and 20 developer stuff? Is it as simple as picking a color, getting the developer, mixing the two and slapping it on? :shrug:


Here... I'm copying this from an Ion Coloring pamphlet I picked up at Sally's:

The correct choice of color and developer is essential for best results.  The choice must be made bearing in mind the customer's natural hair color, the desired degree of lightening and the percentage of gray hair. Remember tint won't lift tint. If the hair has previously been colored with permanent hair color then an application of Salon Care Color Remover should first be done.

Color objective:

Tone on tone/deposit only or equal to client's natural level should use 10 volume developer with processing time 25-35 minutes.

Coverage of gray hair - 20 volume developer - 30-45 minutes

Up to 2 levels lighter than the natural level - 20 volume developer - 30-45 minutes.

3 levels lighter than the natural level - 30 volume developer - 30-45 minutes.

4-5 levels lighter than natural level - 40 volume developer - 30-45 minutes.

*To create 10 volume, mix equal amounts of distilled water and 20 volume.


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:
			
		

> noted


heh


----------



## BS Gal

Nickel said:
			
		

> My hair tends to be very dry, and I use high end conditioners and do the deep conditioning periodically. I probably don't drink enough water.  Either way, I just don't want to totally fry my hair.


Um, Nickel, I don't like your new Avatar, not that it matters.......I like your old one better.  Please switch back. TIA


----------



## Nickel

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Um, Nickel, I don't like your new Avatar, not that it matters.......I like your old one better.  Please switch back. TIA


 No can do.  Sawry.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> Here... I'm copying this from an Ion Coloring pamphlet I picked up at Sally's:
> 
> The correct choice of color and developer is essential for best results. The choice must be made bearing in mind the customer's natural hair color, the desired degree of lightening and the percentage of gray hair. Remember tint won't lift tint. If the hair has previously been colored with permanent hair color then an application of Salon Care Color Remover should first be done.
> 
> Color objective:
> 
> Tone on tone/deposit only or equal to client's natural level should use 10 volume developer with processing time 25-35 minutes.
> 
> Coverage of gray hair - 20 volume developer - 30-45 minutes
> 
> Up to 2 levels lighter than the natural level - 20 volume developer - 30-45 minutes.
> 
> 3 levels lighter than the natural level - 30 volume developer - 30-45 minutes.
> 
> 4-5 levels lighter than natural level - 40 volume developer - 30-45 minutes.
> 
> *To create 10 volume, mix equal amounts of distilled water and 20 volume.



I only have a couple grays, but they're consolidated right behind my bang-line. 

I'm guessing we mix the developer and color, or are they two separate processes?


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> I only have a couple grays, but they're consolidated right behind my bang-line.
> 
> I'm guessing we mix the developer and color, or are they two separate processes?


It is not any more complicated than getting a coloring kit off the shelf at Wal-mart. Think about one of those kits. The kit comes with gloves, an plastic applicator bottle the usually has the developer already in it, a container of coloring agent, and then an after color conditioner. You will need all of the same things, but will buy them seperately at Sally's. The major difference is that you get to chose salon quality coloring agent and have a bazillion choices in shade. I bought a big bottle of developer because I do my sister's, mother's, daughter's and my hair whenever any one of us want to do something different. Note, it doesn't matter what brand developer you buy, it will work with whatever brand of coloring you decide to use. I used Wella in a coppery color on my sis and she LOVES it. I used Ion in a medium brown on my mom and it turned out to be the best coloring she's had yet. I'm gonna do my daughter in light blonde by Ion today. 

You will follow a ratio of 1 part color to 2 parts developer. A bottle of color is 2 oz.... you would dump 4 oz of developer in the bottle and then dump the two oz of coloring in and shake it up then it's ready to apply.

Note, I chose to go with a creme developer and then liquid color. This makes the mixture very easy to work with. If you go with liquid developer and liquid color, it would be very drippy and messy. If you go with creme developer and creme color, it would make for a very thick mixture.


----------



## kwillia

Here is another coloring tip that I read which makes sense. If you are lightening your hair, you want to put the coloring everywhere except the top crown/part area for the 1st 15 minutes. Once 15 minutes is up, hit the crown of your head blending the remaining coloring in all over. This will give you a slight variation in coloring along the part line that looks normal and natural rather than a solid light color which could end up looking odd.


----------



## crabcake

Thanks for the info, Kwillia.  I might swing by Sally's today and pick some stuff up. I don't have time for a salon coloring this next week, but I am due for one, and wanna get it done before I head to Charlotte next weekend. 

Does it tell you how long to leave it on for?


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, Kwillia.  I might swing by Sally's today and pick some stuff up. I don't have time for a salon coloring this next week, but I am due for one, and wanna get it done before I head to Charlotte next weekend.
> 
> Does it tell you how long to leave it on for?


The range given is always 30-45 minutes which is a wide spread. I have been going with 30 minutes for browns and 35 minutes for blondes (going two shades lighter than the normal hair shade).


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> The range given is always 30-45 minutes which is a wide spread. I have been going with 30 minutes for browns and 35 minutes for blondes (going two shades lighter than the normal hair shade).



As far as application, do you use a brush and paste it on or just pretty much gop it on and ensure even distribution?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I went to Sally's last week and was extremely disappointed with their hair stuff.  They had no Redken, Matrix, Tigi, Wella...nada.   The one is Waldorf is MUCH better!


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I went to Sally's last week and was extremely disappointed with their hair stuff. They had no Redken, Matrix, Tigi, Wella...nada.   The one is Waldorf is MUCH better!



The only hair products I get from Sally's are the Ion heat protection spray. The rest of my hair stuff, I find better deals at Trade Secret, and they have a punch card for your purchases to get free stuff.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I went to Sally's last week and was extremely disappointed with their hair stuff.  They had no Redken, Matrix, Tigi, Wella...nada.   The one is Waldorf is MUCH better!


 There are at least 5 in the Hampton Roads area, but I've only been to one so far.  It was small, and didn't have any brands I recognized, but I was impressed with the amount of stuff they had there.  If I want Redken or what-have-you, I always go to Trade Secret.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I went to Sally's last week and was extremely disappointed with their hair stuff.  They had no Redken, Matrix, Tigi, Wella...nada.   The one is Waldorf is MUCH better!


Well then I guess you and your coach purse self had better stay in Waldork...


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> As far as application, do you use a brush and paste it on or just pretty much gop it on and ensure even distribution?


So far, all I've ever done is "all over distribution" and then follow that up later with streaking highlights. I'm going to experiment with foil highlights on my daughter.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> So far, all I've ever done is "all over distribution" and then follow that up later with streaking highlights. I'm going to experiment with foil highlights on my daughter.


 I am going to have to get buddy buddy with some navy wives so we can have hair coloring parties.  I think I'll put that on my "To Do" list.


----------



## Fishn Guy

Nickel said:
			
		

> I am going to have to get buddy buddy with some navy wives so we can have hair coloring parties.  I think I'll put that on my "To Do" list.


I color my hair. Can I come?


----------



## Nickel

Fishn Guy said:
			
		

> I color my hair. Can I come?


 Please do.  And bring some nachos.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's what's caused the damage, then, not the haircolor itself.
> 
> *If you're staying in the same color range, I'd go with a demi-permanent color and activator.  This deposits color on the outside of the hair shaft, rather than opening the cuticle to stain the cortex.  It's a lot gentler on your hair.*
> 
> By the time I get this done and posted, someone will have beaten me to it    but here goes:
> 
> Get a Wella *demi-permanent* hair color in the shade closest to your own.  *Demi-permanent will not lighten your hair - it only deposits color.  *So disregard the rest of this if you're looking to go lighter.
> 
> Your color choices will be arranged by the following color base:
> N = neutral
> R = red
> G = gold
> A = ash
> V = violet
> 
> Don't get something marked G if you don't want gold tones, etc, etc.
> 
> Numbers will go from 1 to 10, 1 being black and 10 being pale blonde.  Don't go by the swatch because that's synthetic hair and not necessarily what you will end up with.
> 
> So, say, if you wanted a medium brown with no golden or red tones, you'd choose something that said 4N or 4A (for ashy tones).  I'd pick the N, myself, because ash sometimes gives hair a gray cast.
> 
> *You'll also need a bottle of activator or 10 volume developer.*  Any brand will do, but Wella is a good one.
> 
> In addition, buy an application bottle for $1 or so to mix and apply.
> 
> Mix the color at a 1:2 ratio - 1 part color, 2 parts activator.  The color comes in 2 oz. tubes, so mix a whole tube with 4 oz or activator.  Then just apply like normal, starting with the back of your head, underneath to top layer.
> 
> Time it for 20 minutes, then rinse well and apply your conditioner - NOT your regular conditioner, but one formulated for after coloring so it will make your cuticle lie flat and hold the color.
> 
> Ladies?  Am I forgetting anything?


Okay, so one more time, before I make a decision.  I read product descriptions on Sally's website, and the 10 developer says it's okay for use on chemically processed hair, but the 20 does not say that.  According to the above directions, since I am staying with virtually the same color it's okay to go with demi-permanant, right?  

I wish Vrai was here to help me.


----------



## Fishn Guy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Please do.  And bring some nachos.


Sweet... I can cover my grey and get my nibble on!!!!


----------



## crabcake

Just to share ... here's the ION color palette if anyone wants to browse.  
Thanks so much for the info, Kwillia!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's what's caused the damage, then, not the haircolor itself.
> 
> *If you're staying in the same color range, I'd go with a demi-permanent color and activator.  This deposits color on the outside of the hair shaft, rather than opening the cuticle to stain the cortex.  It's a lot gentler on your hair.
> 
> By the time I get this done and posted, someone will have beaten me to it    but here goes:
> 
> Get a Wella demi-permanent hair color in the shade closest to your own.  Demi-permanent will not lighten your hair - it only deposits color.  So disregard the rest of this if you're looking to go lighter.*
> Your color choices will be arranged by the following color base:
> N = neutral
> R = red
> G = gold
> A = ash
> V = violet
> 
> Don't get something marked G if you don't want gold tones, etc, etc.
> 
> Numbers will go from 1 to 10, 1 being black and 10 being pale blonde.  Don't go by the swatch because that's synthetic hair and not necessarily what you will end up with.
> 
> So, say, if you wanted a medium brown with no golden or red tones, you'd choose something that said 4N or 4A (for ashy tones).  I'd pick the N, myself, because ash sometimes gives hair a gray cast.
> 
> You'll also need a bottle of activator or 10 volume developer.  Any brand will do, but Wella is a good one.
> 
> In addition, buy an application bottle for $1 or so to mix and apply.
> 
> Mix the color at a 1:2 ratio - 1 part color, 2 parts activator.  The color comes in 2 oz. tubes, so mix a whole tube with 4 oz or activator.  Then just apply like normal, starting with the back of your head, underneath to top layer.
> 
> Time it for 20 minutes, then rinse well and apply your conditioner - NOT your regular conditioner, but one formulated for after coloring so it will make your cuticle lie flat and hold the color.
> 
> Ladies?  Am I forgetting anything?


Bump for Nickel... Vrai already gave you the answer you are looking for...


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> Bump for Nickel... Vrai already gave you the answer you are looking for...


 Dur, I just bumped the same post and asked for confirmation that this was okay.  I'm just going to do whatever I want anyways, so I don't see why I'm asking.


----------



## crabcake

I ran to sally's and got my color and stuff. They have the Ion color defense shampoo & conditioner on sale for those who are interested.


----------



## kwillia

I just did my daughters hair in Ion's Very Light Blonde (9N-9.0) using a 20 developer and she looks awesome! I used the technique I described a few posts ago where I did her whole head except for the crown and then after 15 minutes hit the crown and worked the rest of the goo in and then let it sit for another 15 minutes. It looks very nice and very natural!

Oh yeah... her natural color is "light brown" and by using very light blonde we ended up with a light blonde.  

If we had wanted it to go as light as "very light blonde, we would of needed to use a 30 developer. If I want to do very, very light blonde highlights on her, I will have to use a 30 or even a 40 developer for the highlights.


----------



## crabcake

Okay ... so I did the color, and I gotta say, it REALLY is nice ... it covered each of the 20 or so grays I have (which OTC colors rarely did). 

HOWEVER ... it came out with a lot more 'red' in it than I thought it would (I think it's b/c I had color on my hair already). My plan was to highlight/streak some blonde into it, but I'm afraid -- if I do -- that it'll turn the highlights into a strawberry color. I used Ion's 5RC-5.4 (Light Copper Brown), and the swatch didn't show much red at all. 

Thoughts? I bought the highlighting stuff and have it here to use, but want some input before I do it.


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> I used Ion's 5RC-5.4 (Light Copper Brown), and the swatch didn't show much red at all.


You got what you picked. The 'R' stands for red tones... Vrai explained that back in the beginning.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Okay ... so I did the color, and I gotta say, it REALLY is nice ... it covered each of the 20 or so grays I have (which OTC colors rarely did).
> 
> HOWEVER ... it came out with a lot more 'red' in it than I thought it would (I think it's b/c I had color on my hair already). My plan was to highlight/streak some blonde into it, but I'm afraid -- if I do -- that it'll turn the highlights into a strawberry color. I used Ion's 5RC-5.4 (Light Copper Brown), and the swatch didn't show much red at all.
> 
> Thoughts? I bought the highlighting stuff and have it here to use, but want some input before I do it.


 I've always been told not to go by what the swatch shows you. That's not how your hair will turn out, because everyone's hair is a different color starting out.  You go by the number/letter identification and any other info they provide.  So if I saw "Light *Copper* Brown" in a product description, I would assume the outcome would be in the red family.  Vrai or Chasey will be along soon to tell you how to fix it.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> You got what you picked. The 'R' stands for red tones... Vrai explained that back in the beginning.



Yea, I know ... and it's NOT a bad color at all ... it's actually pretty close to my natural color w/a tad more red. I don't dislike it. I'm just curious what result the highlights will produce with it? Will they strawberry up, do I leave it on longer than normal to get them more blonde, or should I hold off on the highlights for a couple days?


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> Yea, I know ... and it's NOT a bad color at all ... it's actually pretty close to my natural color w/a tad more red. I don't dislike it. I'm just curious what result the highlights will produce with it? Will they strawberry up, do I leave it on longer than normal to get them more blonde, or should I hold off on the highlights for a couple days?


My sister purposely colored her hair with a coppery color. She then hit it with a few golden blonde highlights and it worked fine for her.


----------



## crabcake

Biatchin'! I got the medium brown base color, some copper and some golden highlights goin' on, and while it sounds funky/busy, it looks ab-fab!


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> Biatchin'! I got the medium brown base color, some copper and some golden highlights goin' on, and while it sounds funky/busy, it looks ab-fab!


You go, gurl! I have a gurlfriend very near and dear to my heart that I may be doing in the same scheme of things one of these days soon...


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Biatchin'! I got the medium brown base color, some copper and some golden highlights goin' on, and while it sounds funky/busy, it looks ab-fab!


 Are the highlights chunky, or more natural looking?  All through your hair, or just the top layers?  Did you use foil, or just put it on there?  I'm going to be visiting my mom for a few days and I'll probably go to the Sally's in Waldorf to pick up some haircolor.   If it's fairly easy to do your own highlights I don't believe I'll ever pay to get mine done again.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> Are the highlights chunky, or more natural looking?  All through your hair, or just the top layers?  Did you use foil, or just put it on there?  I'm going to be visiting my mom for a few days and I'll probably go to the Sally's in Waldorf to pick up some haircolor.   If it's fairly easy to do your own highlights I don't believe I'll ever pay to get mine done again.


I foiled my sisters hair months ago.  She bought some OTC kit and her hair actually looked good once we were done.  Though, I don't think I would try foiling alone.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I foiled my sisters hair months ago.  She bought some OTC kit and her hair actually looked good once we were done.  Though, I don't think I would try foiling alone.


 Oh, I wasn't going to do it alone, I can barely color my hair by myself.   I was going to ask my mom to do it.


----------



## Larry Gude

*So anyway...*

...my Explorer is STILL in Nashville at Gibson where it was born. They've done the fret job. Did a carbon graphite number on the headstock, removed the aftermarket trem unit, put on a bone nut and are having trouble,_ pay attention ladies_, getting the paint job on the repaired part to match the existing color which is 18 years old. They let it sit for a few days to see how it looks and it ain't fading to match. So, they're gonna REFINISH THE WHOLE THING!!! 

It's been there for over 3 phreaking months. 

Maybe I should just get em to send it back and let Vrail and her walla walla stuff do the job...


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...my Explorer is STILL in Nashville at Gibson where it was born. They've done the fret job. Did a carbon graphite number on the headstock, removed the aftermarket trem unit, put on a bone nut and are having trouble,_ pay attention ladies_, getting the paint job on the repaired part to match the existing color which is 18 years old. They let it sit for a few days to see how it looks and it ain't fading to match. So, they're gonna REFINISH THE WHOLE THING!!!
> 
> It's been there for over 3 phreaking months.
> 
> Maybe I should just get em to send it back and let Vrail and her walla walla stuff do the job...


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Are the highlights chunky, or more natural looking? All through your hair, or just the top layers? Did you use foil, or just put it on there? I'm going to be visiting my mom for a few days and I'll probably go to the Sally's in Waldorf to pick up some haircolor. If it's fairly easy to do your own highlights I don't believe I'll ever pay to get mine done again.



I pulled mine through a cap all over ... somewhat chunky and sporadic, but still natural looking (nothing where the sun wouldn't naturally hit it).


----------



## forever jewel

I dyed my hair with demi-permanent auburn hair color about a year ago and came out with pinkish/red hair.  The color eventually washed out into the color I wanted and later, a golden brown, but I had trouble even distributing the dye (since my hair is curly).  So a couple weeks ago, I went to a salon and had it dyed the same type of auburn color and I love it!!!


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> I pulled mine through a cap all over ... somewhat chunky and sporadic, but still natural looking (nothing where the sun wouldn't naturally hit it).


 Oh lord, I can't do that.  My mom and I tried that on my hair in high school...it got all tangly and was a PITA to get off.  It hurt!  Never again.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Oh lord, I can't do that.  My mom and I tried that on my hair in high school...it got all tangly and was a PITA to get off.  It hurt!  Never again.



Really? I've highlighted my hair several times via pulling it through the cap and I've never had a problem with it hurting, tangling, etc. :shrug:


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> Oh lord, I can't do that.  My mom and I tried that on my hair in high school...it got all tangly and was a PITA to get off.  It hurt!  Never again.


It sounds like you were trying to pull too much through. It really is pretty easy


----------



## crabcake

sweetpea said:
			
		

> It sounds like you were trying to pull too much through. It really is pretty easy



 I did my own (back of my head, even). You just need to be patient (which, if I can, ANYONE can! ), have a full-size hand-held mirror, and not pull too much through.


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:
			
		

> I did my own (back of my head, even). You just need to be patient (which, if I can, ANYONE can! ), have a full-size hand-held mirror, and not pull too much through.


  I knew if I took my time I wouldn't have a jacked up looking head of hair.


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> It sounds like you were trying to pull too much through. It really is pretty easy


 I wasn't trying to do anything but sit still.   Either way, I'm not doing it again.   My hair strands are thick, I have a lot of hair, it is prone to tangles if I don't baby it.  I'll pass and just find a friend that wants to trade highlights.


----------



## cattitude




----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

>


I just read a really interesting tidbit that said chosing to go with a redbased permanent color could sometimes turn natural gray hair bright pink. Cool huh!


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I just read a really interesting tidbit that said chosing to go with a redbased permanent color could sometimes turn natural gray hair bright pink. Cool huh!



I don't have gray hair.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I don't have gray hair.


*whew* I was a skeered for a moment... We are good to go! Do you have plans during the day this Saturday...


----------



## kwillia

Oh crap... I should of stopped searching for tips while I was ahead... 

Highlighting hair:


We, in good conscience, must stress to you that this type of hair treatment should never be done at home, not even by your best friend or sister!
Trust me, there is a reason your colorist has been professionally trained and fully licensed and certified as an officially recognised hair colorist.
And just because your sis' likes to watch all the makeover shows, that, in no way makes her a professional!
Too much damage can be done to your hair, and your soul!
Not to mention your wallet when you go running back to your colorist, begging her or him to fix it.
You have to come to terms with the fact that there are treatments that can be done at home, maybe they are even worth it and also fun to do, but as for others, it might be wise and much cheaper to either have it done by a proper hair colorist or do without. There's a third option, but you won't like it, so we are not telling you. We can only assure you that you want to choose one of the two mentioned above, head for a hair salon or think of another look for your hair!


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> *whew* I was a skeered for a moment... We are good to go! Do you have plans during the day this Saturday...



I do...I thought you did too.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I do...I thought you did too.


The kids and I aren't leaving until Sunday morning.


----------



## Nickel

There is no Sally's in Waldorf.


----------



## Nickel

I finally broke down and bought the coloring stuff.  The last time I had it done (professionally), she dyed it back to my natural color, which was a level 3, and added in "highlights", which were a level 4 (really just for my peace of mind, I was afraid to go too dark).  Since the highlights are growing out (and not too noticeably, I might add), I'm comfortable with just the dark color.  So I bought Ion's level 3 with golden undertones.  

I'm afraid to try it.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> I finally broke down and bought the coloring stuff.  The last time I had it done (professionally), she dyed it back to my natural color, which was a level 3, and added in "highlights", which were a level 4 (really just for my peace of mind, I was afraid to go too dark).  Since the highlights are growing out (and not too noticeably, I might add), I'm comfortable with just the dark color.  So I bought Ion's level 3 with golden undertones.
> 
> I'm afraid to try it.


My sis came over last night and we went to Sally's to get stuff to do her hair again. She picked a reddish brown.... it turned out great! 

Pssst... Catt... her and I are going to experiment with foil highlights in her hair today... I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> her and I are going to experiment with foil highlights in her hair today... I'll let you know how it turns out!



What exactly does foiling do?  I had it done on my hair once, but figured it was just to separate the highlighted hair from the darker (already-colored) hair.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> My sis came over last night and we went to Sally's to get stuff to do her hair again. She picked a reddish brown.... it turned out great!


I ended up getting a bowl and brush so that I can brush it on, rather than use a bottle.  I've never been to comfortable with the bottle, so we'll see how this works out.  I had a mini-panic attack when I realized that I have no way of measuring the developer to make sure I get a 1:1 ratio, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## BadGirl

Bob found a grey hair in the back of my head the other day that was so nappy and kinky that it resembled a 10 inch long public hair.  Yuck.

I need to start dying my hair NOW.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I ended up getting a bowl and brush so that I can brush it on, rather than use a bottle.  I've never been to comfortable with the bottle, so we'll see how this works out.  I had a mini-panic attack when I realized that I have no way of measuring the developer to make sure I get a 1:1 ratio, but I'll figure it out.



Measuring cup.     

You're welcome.


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

> My sis came over last night and we went to Sally's to get stuff to do her hair again. She picked a reddish brown.... it turned out great!
> 
> Pssst... Catt... her and I are going to experiment with foil highlights in her hair today... I'll let you know how it turns out!


This was a bust... I now know that they mean when they say "color does not lift color"... the highlights did absolutely nothing at all on her just colored hair.  

I'm confused as to how those two step kits allow a person to color and highlight on the same day...


----------



## Vince

For all you women out there that use a dark hair color, do your husbands a favor and don't color you hair in the shower and leave it standing in the bottom of a fiberglass type bathtub.  It will stain it.  Ex-wife did it a very long time ago and I just got all the stain out.  Had to use paint stripper.


----------



## jwwb2000

I just colored my hair last night....Looks like someone dumped a bottle of dark red wine on me.  I love it!


----------



## greyhound

Vince said:
			
		

> For all you women out there that use a dark hair color, do your husbands a favor and don't color you hair in the shower and leave it standing in the bottom of a fiberglass type bathtub.  It will stain it.  Ex-wife did it a very long time ago and I just got all the stain out.  Had to use paint stripper.



ewe...Why would you color your hair in the shower?


----------



## kwillia

greyhound said:
			
		

> ewe...Why would you color your hair in the shower?


Hmmm... maybe she was matching the carpet to the drapes...


----------



## Vince

greyhound said:
			
		

> ewe...Why would you color your hair in the shower?


  Don't ask me.  I didn't do it.  Guess that's where she washed it out afterward. :shrug:  The stain has been there for about 6 years and I finally got it out with paint stripper.


----------



## greyhound

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm confused as to how those two step kits allow a person to color and highlight on the same day...



Have you used the Revlon 2 step kit? I works very well.


----------



## kwillia

greyhound said:
			
		

> Have you used the Revlon 2 step kit? I works very well.


Yep... I know that works. But I tried something different this weekend and it didn't work... I was wondering why their highlighting worked, yet how come what I tried this weekend didn't make a difference...


----------



## greyhound

kwillia said:
			
		

> I was wondering why their highlighting worked, yet how come what I tried this weekend didn't make a difference...



What brand did you use?


----------



## Jameo

kwillia said:
			
		

> This was a bust... I now know that they mean when they say "color does not lift color"... the highlights did absolutely nothing at all on her just colored hair.
> 
> I'm confused as to how those two step kits allow a person to color and highlight on the same day...



I use the Loreal Colour Expert kits. I love em!!! It seems impossible to mess up your hair.


----------



## kwillia

greyhound said:
			
		

> What brand did you use?


We colored her hair with Ion reddish brown coloring and a 20 developer. The next day, I hit her with "very light blonde" highlights coloring and used a 30 developer thinking that would work. But it didn't change a thing.

Vrai has often made the statement "color will not lift color" and I have read it several times while researching the subject, but it wasn't until my little experiment this weekend that I actually understood what they were saying. My question is... since the Revlon 2 step is a "full head coloring" followed by highlights... what is different? Why do their highlights "take"...


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Measuring cup.
> 
> You're welcome.


 Okay, don't make fun of me.   I was thinking measuring cup, but then I was afraid of using dangerous chemicals in the same receptacle used to measure sugar for my sweet tea.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> We colored her hair with Ion reddish brown coloring and a 20 developer. The next day, I hit her with "very light blonde" highlights coloring and used a 30 developer thinking that would work. But it didn't change a thing.
> 
> Vrai has often made the statement "color will not lift color" and I have read it several times while researching the subject, but it wasn't until my little experiment this weekend that I actually understood what they were saying. My question is... since the Revlon 2 step is a "full head coloring" followed by highlights... what is different? Why do their highlights "take"...


 Maybe they add an extra chemical that lifts the color.  :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Vrai has often made the statement "color will not lift color" and I have read it several times while researching the subject, but it wasn't until my little experiment this weekend that I actually understood what they were saying. My question is... since the Revlon 2 step is a "full head coloring" followed by highlights... what is different? Why do their highlights "take"...


It sounds like you got two boxes of coloring; one dark color and one blonde color.  Am I mistaken?  You need to actually "lift" (highlight) the color; not deposit it.


----------



## greyhound

kwillia said:
			
		

> We colored her hair with Ion reddish brown coloring and a 20 developer. The next day, I hit her with "very light blonde" highlights coloring and used a 30 developer thinking that would work. But it didn't change a thing.
> 
> Vrai has often made the statement "color will not lift color" and I have read it several times while researching the subject, but it wasn't until my little experiment this weekend that I actually understood what they were saying. My question is... since the Revlon 2 step is a "full head coloring" followed by highlights... what is different? Why do their highlights "take"...



Was the coloring and highlighting you were using compatable...made to be used together.  The highlighting color in all the Revlon kits is the same. so no matter the all over color the highlights are the same.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Okay, don't make fun of me.   I was thinking measuring cup, but then I was afraid of using dangerous chemicals in the same receptacle used to measure sugar for my sweet tea.



I will further make fun of you for: 

a) either using a liquid measuring cup to measure sugar

or

b) considering using a dry measuring cup to measure liquid hair color/developer

and/or

c) not knowing there was a diffence between liquid/dry measuring cups

sooooo    which one shall it be?    

Seriously, as long as you run it through the dishwasher it should be fine.  I wouldn't use it on a regular basis but once shouldn't taint it.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I will further make fun of you for:
> 
> a) either using a liquid measuring cup to measure sugar
> 
> or
> 
> b) considering using a dry measuring cup to measure liquid hair color/developer
> 
> and/or
> 
> c) not knowing there was a diffence between liquid/dry measuring cups
> 
> sooooo    which one shall it be?
> 
> Seriously, as long as you run it through the dishwasher it should be fine.  I wouldn't use it on a regular basis but once shouldn't taint it.


 No comment. 

Now go lasso your cockroach!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Anyone have links for highlighting/lowlighting pictures?  I can't find any (that have been posted on here) anywhere.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Anyone have links for highlighting/lowlighting pictures?  I can't find any (that have been posted on here) anywhere.


I thought you already got your hair did today...


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Anyone have links for highlighting/lowlighting pictures?  I can't find any (that have been posted on here) anywhere.


 http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=73720&page=7&pp=15


----------



## jwwb2000

Nickel said:
			
		

> No comment.
> 
> *Now go lasso your cockroach*!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> I thought you already got your hair did today...


I got my hair cut today; that is all.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> Why do their highlights "take"...



Because the highlights are probably done with bleach; not color. When I did mine, I bought the color, and a separate bleach package to do the highlights.


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> Because the highlights are probably done with bleach; not color. When I did mine, I bought the color, and a separate bleach package to do the highlights.


I'm gonna have to go do some more reading...


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to go do some more reading...



I did an all-over color, then bleached the places I wanted highlights. I may have done it wrong, but I'm liking the results, especially now that the red has toned down a little bit. 

I think the alternative (with going the foiling route) would be to have your colors in different dishes, and select a wad of hair, color it, and wrap it in the foil. Then get another section of hair, use a different color, wrap it, and so on. Or if you just want the highlights, do an all-over color, then pull through a cap or foil the highlights and bleach 'em. :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

I bit the bullet and went ahead and colored my hair last night. I used Ion's 3G-3.3, Dark Golden Brown. It turned out great, my hair's still soft, it matches my roots, and the highlights are all gone.   I really like being able to use a bowl and brush, as opposed to the bottle.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I bit the bullet and went ahead and colored my hair last night. I used Ion's 3G-3.3, Dark Golden Brown. It turned out great, my hair's still soft, it matches my roots, and the highlights are all gone.   I really like being able to use a bowl and brush, as opposed to the bottle.



So what did you use to measure?


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> So what did you use to measure?


 The bowl.   I poured 2 oz of water in a measuring cup, then into the bowl.  Used a marker to mark the level on the outside, dried it out, then in with the developer.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> The bowl.   I poured 2 oz of water in a measuring cup, then into the bowl.  Used a marker to mark the level on the outside, dried it out, then in with the developer.



Next time you should just pour your color into the bowl and then pour the developer into the empty color bottle.  I thought of suggesting this last night but wanted to see what kind of crafty scheme you'd come up with.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Next time you should just pour your color into the bowl and then use the empty color pour the developer into the empty color bottle.  I thought of suggesting this last night but wanted to see what kind of crafty scheme you'd come up with.


 The color wasn't in a bottle, it was in a tube.  Otherwise I would've done just that.


----------



## crabcake

*Quick Refresher*

I've been getting my hair highlighted for awhile now (professionally) but am ready to go back to a brunette/auburn which I can do myself. My hair cut is at 3 and I figured I'd swing by Sally's after that for the color and developer. Any product recommendations (e.g., Ion, Wella, etc.)? And if I'm lighter blonde/brown now and am going darker, can I do that with a 10 developer or should I go with 20? 

TIA!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> I've been getting my hair highlighted for awhile now (professionally) but am ready to go back to a brunette/auburn which I can do myself. My hair cut is at 3 and I figured I'd swing by Sally's after that for the color and developer. Any product recommendations (e.g., Ion, Wella, etc.)? And if I'm lighter blonde/brown now and am going darker, can I do that with a 10 developer or should I go with 20?
> 
> TIA!


Have you thought about having your girl color it while you are there?  

I've been thinking about going back brunette, too.  I'm tired of the 4-week touch-ups.  My hair grows so fast that I usually get it cut every 4-6 weeks, as well.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Have you thought about having your girl color it while you are there?
> 
> I've been thinking about going back brunette, too.  I'm tired of the 4-week touch-ups.  My hair grows so fast that I usually get it cut every 4-6 weeks, as well.



I don't think Chuck would take too kindly to being called a girl.  

I was going to, and may ... but the idea of spending $60 to do what I can do myself for $10, and buy a bottle of Jager with the difference is pretty damn attractive. 

(The cut alone is $55 before tip)


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

crabcake said:
			
		

> I've been getting my hair highlighted for awhile now (professionally) but am ready to go back to a brunette/auburn which I can do myself. My hair cut is at 3 and I figured I'd swing by Sally's after that for the color and developer. Any product recommendations (e.g., Ion, Wella, etc.)? And if I'm lighter blonde/brown now and am going darker, can I do that with a 10 developer or should I go with 20?
> 
> TIA!



You could use 10 or 20 with a little conditioner like humectress in it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> I
> (The cut alone is $55 before tip)


----------



## Jameo

crabcake said:
			
		

> I don't think Chuck would take too kindly to being called a girl.
> 
> I was going to, and may ... but the idea of spending $60 to do what I can do myself for $10, and buy a bottle of Jager with the difference is pretty damn attractive.
> 
> (The cut alone is $55 before tip)



I only pay 50 bucks to get my mop cut, colored and highlighted


----------



## crabcake

*No Jager For Me ...*

Cuz I let him go ahead and do the color with the cut. I must say, though, I am pretty pleased!


----------



## Nickel

This thread reminded me of something funny.   My brothers dyed each other's hair ohwell a couple weeks ago, and the description of the youngest's sounded a little iffy (RED with black streaks...the oldest used foil ).  I saw it last week and it looks really really good.   I'm going to visit this weekend, I might have to have him do mine.


----------



## BS Gal

I want blonde streaks.  I'm gonna have to pick up Vrai and have her figure it out for me.


----------

